# On the Hunt for Donor Sperm - advice needed



## AustinSuzie (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all, I will be doing a DE/DS cycle in mid September at Reprofit in Brno, CZ.  I am hoping the Singles Abroadies might have some sage advice for me on this particular topic.  I am on the hunt for donor sperm now and need to find it pretty quick so I can have it there two weeks before my donor's ER scheduled for Sept. 16.  For those ladies who have utilized donor sperm if you had it shipped in from outside the clinic, if you had a good experience can you advise what sperm bank you used?  I also want to hear if there are banks I should stay away from.  Any info you can share on costs to ship, the paperwork you had to deal with, how much to order, etc. etc. basically anything that might make this process simpler for me would be most appreciated.

Thank you!
Suzie


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Suzie 


I used european sperm bank who were very fast and efficient.  just google them   


Hope you get everything sorted in time. Good luck.
xxx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Does it need to be id release sperm Suzie? I used Reprofit's own sperm - anonymous but only 100 Euros! I could specify hair/eye colour, height, weight, blood group and education level.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Honey - I used european sperm bank - fabulous and can do id release donors x x 
All the best x x x


----------



## AustinSuzie (Dec 21, 2009)

caramac said:


> Does it need to be id release sperm Suzie? I used Reprofit's own sperm - anonymous but only 100 Euros! I could specify hair/eye colour, height, weight, blood group and education level.


Hi Caramac, I would definitely prefer ID release since I won't have any genetic link to my child(ren) at all.


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

A fair point Suzie! I didn't really look into open id sperm so can't really help...but it seems like the European Sperm Bank is favoured by a lot on here.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I also used European Sperm Bank and it was all very simple, they took care of all the paperwork etc. Costs are on the website here: http://www.europeanspermbank.com/spermbank/sperm_donor_fees.php

The other one which comes recommended although I have not personally used them is Xytex in the US.

Oddly enough when I was doing OEIVF it was more important to me to have ID release sperm - and that's when I used ESB. Since moving to DE, I have used Reprofit's sperm bank because I actually wanted there to be 'equality' in the knowledge the child had/could have in the future. ie egg donor is anonymous, therefore sperm donor should also be the same. This may be controversial as it means the child can never find out more about its genetic heritage on either side, but for me personally I felt that was better than being able to find out about one but not the other. Only time will tell what impact these decisions have on our children, hopefully I have done what is for the best, but you can simply never know...

Anyway not intending to hijack this thread with views on anon vs ID release donors (plenty of other places for that!) but just sharing my thought processes in case it is of help 

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## AustinSuzie (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Suitcase.  I never actually thought about it that way.  Another issue I have is that DH feels very strongly about trying to match our English/Scottish/Irish heritage if at all possible with at least the sperm donor since we have no control over choice of the egg donor at Reprofit.  That may seem silly to some, but he feels strongly so I am trying to see if I cannot meet this request.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, then I think you might find Xytex better than ESB. From memory ESB donors are primarily Scandinavian/Eastern European in origin, whereas Xytex although obviously US, does have donors from a wide range of backgrounds, although the number of those who are ID release is much smaller than the overall number
Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## AustinSuzie (Dec 21, 2009)

Ugh, I am looking at Xytex and I am in absolute sticker shock over the cost of shipping.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

You  might be able to find someone to share shipping costs which I know others have done. Might be worth posting on the Czech board asking if anyone else will be shipping from xytex soon. Good luck!

bingbong x


----------



## AustinSuzie (Dec 21, 2009)

That's a GREAT suggestion bingbong.  THANK YOU!


----------



## amida (Oct 2, 2008)

I´m the swedish mum of a 4 year old girl conceived with the help of a European Sperm Bank donor. I´m also the chariwoman of a non-profit swedish organization called the Scandinavian Seed Siblings.

Did you use sperm from European Sperm Bank to conceive your child? Would you like to contact the half siblings of your child? Or the donor himself? Please send an e-mail to [email protected]

The Scandinavian Seed Siblings is a non-profit swedish organization with members from England, Germany, Sweden and Denmark.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Amida - may be in touch once successful!  Can't remember donor id number off hand.  Will be in my pack somewhere.
All the best with DHEA ... have tried that myself and now taking a low dose to regulate my cycle.
Take care x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Amida - what a great resource!

Mini - how many 'goes' did you ship?

Dippy Diesy


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Diesy honey - I shipped 3 'goes' ... had one got 2 left.... x x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Exactly what I was thinking!  You need different types for IVF to IUI so I think 3 is reasonable before switching.

xx


----------

